# Let's build some muscles



## CityHunter (Aug 31, 2009)

First of all just a hudge thank to Built for her precious help and patience with the dumb French I am! 


I start today the Built training named "Baby got back"

First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 265 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 132 lbs

One-arm dumbbell  3x12 at 27lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 165 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 40 lbs for each dumbbell

Flat or low incline flyes 3x12 - try using cables for these, or pec dec as an option OOPS I forgot this one!

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at154 lbs

Optional abs, 3x8 weighted at 22 lbs


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 31, 2009)

Good workout, man! Rack pulls are strong


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOOwwwww today it has been really hard!

My legs are dead!

Day 2: 

Squats 5x5 at 198 lbs

Front squats 3x8 at 110 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 88 lbs, I did 3x6 this time I couldn't do muche after the first two ones

GHRs 3x8 at 44 LBS

Abdos


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Day 3


Rest


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 4

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 22 lbs

Unweighted chins  3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns  3x12 at 44 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 88 lbs, 99 lbs, 110 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 35.2 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 77 lbs

Arnold press 3X8 at 30.8 lbs each dumbbell

 lateral raises - 3x8 at 26.4 lbs each dumbbell


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 7, 2009)

Day  5

Deadlift 5x5 at 209 lbs

GHR 3x8 

Leg curl 3x12 at 187 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 110 lbs

Dips 3x8

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 110 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 7, 2009)

*Week 2*

Week 2

Day 1

Rack pulls 5x5 at 265 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 132 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 29. 55 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 176 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 44 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench 3x8 44 lbs for each dumbbell

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 220 lbs

Abdos at 3x8 weighted at 26.4 lbs


----------



## Built (Sep 7, 2009)

Good job. What are you doing for diet? 

Re dumb French - you should know that I am originally from Québec - you guys usually call US the dummies.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol. Thx. Québec!!!! And you don't speak french!!!

Well concerning my diet, I followed your advice. My maintenance was around 2700-2800 cal. 

So here is what i'm doing:

3300 calories
200g of proteins or more
200g of carbs or more
100g of fat NOT MORE and usually I try to stay below 100 around 95

As food supplement I bought an equivalent of B50, Whey proteins, Vitamin c 1g per day, creatin monohydrate 10g/day (5g before training and 5g after workout)

I still have to find fish oil and dextrose but it seems to be hard to find in Paris. I'm gonna try in dietetic store.

My weight is going up but I'm feel that I'm building muscle. My strengh is growing too. This training is cool.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Day 2

This day is definitely the one which hurts the most!!!!!!!!!!


Squats 5x5 at 220 lbs instead of 98 last week

Front squat 3x8 at 110 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 88 lbs - I did all the sets this week not like the last week

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 40 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 9, 2009)

Day 3

REST


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 11, 2009)

Day 4

Wow yesterday was hard I'm really tiring today, first day Where I lost a little bit of weight.

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 55 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 88 lbs, 99 lbs, 110 lbs, 121 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 44 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 77 lbs

Arnold press 3X8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 26.4 lbs each dumbbell

Abdominos


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2009)

Workouts are looking great! How is it feeling - does it feel like it's balanced to you?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking good, man!

Have you looked on MyProtein for your supps? I think they ship to europe and their prices are so dirt cheap that any extra shipping costs will likely just even it out.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 14, 2009)

Built said:


> Workouts are looking great! How is it feeling - does it feel like it's balanced to you?



I'm feeling great and perfectly balanced. My strength is going up and when I look at me in the mirror I can see the progress. As I told you by MP since three days I'm loosing a little bit of weight. Maybe because of water fluctuation, but I'll follow your advice and eat more by increasing my calories from 3300 to 3500-3600 keeping the fat at 100. I'll see if it makes the difference.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 14, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, man!
> 
> Have you looked on MyProtein for your supps? I think they ship to europe and their prices are so dirt cheap that any extra shipping costs will likely just even it out.



Nope but I'm gonna look at it right after writting this message and see if it's interesting or not. I pay for a 2.2 kg Ultimate Nutrition whey protein pot 45???.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

*Week 3*

Week 3

It was a really good training, I really liked it!  I increased my calories and my weight is going up now ;-)

Day 1

Rack pulls 5x5 at 265 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 132 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 57.2 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 187 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench 3x8 57.2 lbs for each dumbbell

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 242 lbs

Abdos at 3x8 weighted at 26.4 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Day 2

The squats was really hard today. I increase the weights again today. Tomorrow rest time! My body weight keeps going up. I messed up a little bit with the fat today 118g instead of 100, the chocolate mousse was too tempting!!!! I'll try to just eat 80g of fat tomorrow to be forgiven! ;-)

Squats 5x5 at 242 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 132 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 88 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 44 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Day 3

REST

At the end of the week it will be the end of my third week bulking cycle. I'll put some photos of myself now to show the contrast with the ones in my profile I took during the first days of august.

I hope the contrast will be obvious ;-)


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 17, 2009)

Day 4

Good training today.

I'm feeling realling good, the results after three weeks are really not too bad!!!!  

I'll post some picture tomorrow

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 66 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 88 lbs, 99 lbs, 110 lbs, 121 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 77 lbs

Arnold press 3X8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 26.4 lbs each dumbbell

Abdominos


----------



## Built (Sep 17, 2009)

Workouts are looking good - nice to see your lifts going up and your happy-sounding reports!


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Day 5

Deadlift 5x5 at 231 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 22 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 198 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 132 lbs

Dips 3x8

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 110 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pictures of my three week progress*

Here I am after three weeks. I'm really happy. Tell me what you think.

The first pictures has been taken the 6th of august and the last ones today


----------



## Built (Sep 18, 2009)

You look like you're thick to start with - nice to have that as a base when you're looking to bulk.

Workouts show some nice strength gains. Good job, carry on.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Built. I weight 97.2 kilos right  now. I'll continue to bulk as soon as I reach 105 kg. Then I'll try to cut.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 21, 2009)

*Week 4*

Week 4

Today I left fall a scale of 44 lbs on my foot... It wasn't a good idea at all....

Anyway strength still rising!

Day 1

Rack pulls 5x5 at 286 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 154 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 61.6 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 198 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline barbell bench 3x8 57.2 lbs for each dumbbell

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 242 lbs

Abdos at 3x8 weighted at 35.2 lbs


----------



## Marat (Sep 21, 2009)

Keep up the good work, CityHunter


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks M11!!

It's really cool, my strength still goes up! But I'm not yet reach my weight goal.

Day 2


Squats 5x5 at 254 lbs instead of 98 last week

Front squat 3x8 at 143 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 88 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 44 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Day 3

Rest


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Day 4

I can't train today, I'll catch my late friday and saturday!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 25, 2009)

Day 4

Strength still going up

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 66 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 88 lbs, 110 lbs, 133 lbs, 133 lbs 

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 82.67 lbs

Arnold press 3X8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 30.8 lbs each dumbbell


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Day 5

Hi there, crazy week!!! I had to change the day of my training but I did it!

Strength still increasing!

Deadlift 5x5 at 242 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 198 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 143 lbs

Dips 3x8

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 132 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2009)

*Back pain*

This is evening my back hurts a little maybe because of last training whith the deadlift. 

Does anyone experienced that???

It's not that bad but still.... So for today rest I'll go to the gym tommorrow.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 30, 2009)

*Week 5*

No more back pain, this training was hard!!!!!

Day 1

First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 265 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 154 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 70.4bs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 198 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline Barbell Bench 3x8 at 57.2 lbs 

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 242 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted at 35.2 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Day 2 Rest


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Day 2


Squats 5x5 at 259.6 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 149.6 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 105.6 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 48.4 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## Built (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad your back pain went - you're getting strong!


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 3, 2009)

Day 4

I HATE POWERCLEAN!!!!!!!!!!  

Strength still going up but I think I'm going to reach my maximum soon.
I'll post some picture tomorrow

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 66 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 110 lbs, 121 lbs, 132 lbs, 143 lbs, 132 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 82.67 lbs

Arnold press 3X8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 30.86 lbs each dumbbell

Abdominos


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2009)

Why the hate? What happened?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 4, 2009)

Day 5

Hi Marianne, this training was really hard and I increased the weight for powerclean.... and this is the exercise I really don't like, to no say I hate but anyway I did it and I will do it this week. Strength still going up.

Here are my stats for the day:


Deadlift 5x5 at 253.53 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 209 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 154 lbs

Dips 3x8

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 132 lbs

Abdos


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Monday and Tuesday, REST


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the day 1, I don't know why but barbell bench is really exiting!!!!


DAY 1

Rack pulls 5x5 at 297 lb

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 66 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 198.41 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell 

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 264 lbs

Optional abs, 3x20 weighted at 39 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Strength still going up, no more back pain at all since the last time, my weight gain has resumed. I begin to be big and I like that!!!!

After all I eat to bulk, cutting is going to be hard!!! ;-)

Day 2


Squats 5x5 at 264 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 154 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 110 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs


Biceps 3x8 at 48.5 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Day 3 

REST


----------



## Marat (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you end up increasing your cals?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi m11, yes I did I increased my calories at 4000 - 4100 , my weight has resumed to go up, I think I'll be at 100kg sunday. Which is cool!

DID I TELL YOU THAT I REALLY HATE POWERCLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!????
Anyway here is my training for today:

Day 4

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 55 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 110 lbs, 121 lbs, 133 lbs, 133 lbs, 133 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 88 lbs (just the scale I don't add in the total weight the bar)

Arnold press 3X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 31 lbs each dumbbell


----------



## Marat (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the power clean is fun. What's the problem?

Also, how did you learn how to do it?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 11, 2009)

I learned it with the video you showed me lol!! YouTube - Weightlifting for Rugby Fitness - The Powerclean

How many weight do you lift when you do Powerclean?? 

Here is my stats :

Day 5

Deadlift 5x5 at 264 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 209 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 132 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 12, 2009)

Today Rest


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 13, 2009)

REST too for today

The increase of my calories work. I was this morning at 99.5 kg. My goal is 105kg before cut


----------



## Marat (Oct 13, 2009)

I sent you that?
Anyway, google 'starting strength wikia'.  There are some pretty good videos available. Do you have the Starting Stength book?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 13, 2009)

nop , do you have a link?


----------



## Marat (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's the book:Amazon.com: Starting Strength (2nd edition) (9780976805427): Mark Rippetoe, Lon Kilgore: Books


Here are the videos that I was referring to:

Video - Starting Strength Wiki


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh yes!!!

You gave me that link at the beginning of my bulking period. By the way is it necessary when you have internet to buy the book????


----------



## Marat (Oct 13, 2009)

The wikia has plenty of information from the book. However, if you afford the actual book, I'd certainly recommend doing so.


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 15, 2009)

*Week 7*

Ok m11 I will buy it. Here is my stats for yesterday. Cold is here in France, I'm feeling weird today, maybe a little bit sick due to the climat change.... I'll see if I can train tonight. This morning I weighted 99.9 KG


DAY 1

Rack pulls 5x5 at 308 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 70 lbs

Barbell bench 4x5 at 198.41 lbs, 220 lbs, 209 lbs , 209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 57 lbs for each dumbbell 


Optional abs, 3x20


----------



## Marat (Oct 15, 2009)

You've added about 40 pounds to your rack pull and bench press. On top of that, you've added almost 70 pounds to your squat. You'll see that those number will shoot up even faster after you read through Starting Strength.

Keep up the great work


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 16, 2009)

Day 2


Thanx for being supportive m11!!!!
Good training today!! I increased all my weights!!!! 

But tonight I have been a bad boy with my diet... I have been invited with some friends in traditional french restaurant where we eat the most delicious " charcuterie" pork cookery....

It was just for tonight.... but it was good!!!

Squats 5x5 at 286 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 3x10-12 steps on each leg at 133 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 66 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 53 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Day 4

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 133 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 66 lbs each arm


Arnold press 3X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 35.2 lbs each dumbbell

Abdominos unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Day 5

Allright!!!!!This week has been hard!!! BUT I still increase my weights! I'm currently at 101 KG for a weight goal at 105 kg. In two or three weeks it should be done!


Deadlift 5x5 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 209 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 132 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey folks,

Tonight after having asked a question on creatine to Marianne to know if the new forms in caps were better or not,  she indicated me a name to answer me : " Will Brink". 

I went on his website and found this article really interesting for a newbie like me. Maybe it can help someonelse!
Here is the link:

The Creatine Grave Yard


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 19, 2009)

Monday : REST


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 20, 2009)

Tuesday

REST


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Week 8

Still getting stronger I like that, just a small ache on the right shoulder, probably because of a bad move with the dumbell incline bench. Otherwise everything's alright!

My current weight 100.6 kilos for a weight goal at 105 kilos. 

First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 308 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline Barbell Bench 3x8 at 57.2 lbs 

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 286 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted at 44 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Rest


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Day 2

101.3 kg on the scale this morning.

The squat was hard today !!!!

Squats 4x5 at 286 lbs, 308, 308, 286 ( I couldn't do the fifth lol )

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 3x8 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 52.8 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 24, 2009)

Day 3

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60.5 lbs

Power cleans - 5X5 at 132 lbs

clean-and-press 2X2 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Olympic bar corner press - 3??8 at 88 lbs (just the scale I don't add in the total weight the bar)

Arnold press 3X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 31 lbs each dumbbell


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 25, 2009)

Day 5

Deadlift 5x5 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 209 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 132 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 27, 2009)

REst for today I feel a little pain on my knees...


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Good training tonight, strength still increasing! I'm getting really big!


First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 330 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 70 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 209 lbs

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 70 lbs for each dumbbell

Incline Barbell Bench 3x8 at 66 lbs 

Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 286 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted at 44 lbs


----------



## Marat (Oct 28, 2009)

5 more kilos...

Keep it up


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, great gains so far, man! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 29, 2009)

THX guys but today bad surprise.... I'm sick with all the symptoms of the flu....

I hope it's not... tonight my training will be to stay in my bed!


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 30, 2009)

Well... sick to death!!!! all actions I make are painful, drink water is a torture lol!!!

But still.... 102.3 kg on the scale this morning !


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 31, 2009)

After having seen the Doc, it's official... It's the flu!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 2, 2009)

Still sick.... I think I'm gonna have more than a week without a training....


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 9, 2009)

*Back in shape*

After 11 days, I'm finally back in shape!!!

The training tonight was really hard, especially the barbell press, the break I did explains probably that.

I'm almost at 105 kilos my weight goal.

here is my stats for the first day:

First day:

Rack pulls 5x5 at 336.6 lbs

BO rows 3x8 at 176 lbs

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 at 74.8 lbs

Barbell bench 5x5 at 209 lbs one time and then 198 lbs three times (It was terrible!!!)

Dumbbell bench 3x8 at 66 lbs for each dumbbell



Standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x10, 3-second pause at the bottom of each rep at 286 lbs

Abs, 3x8 weighted at 44 lbs


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 11, 2009)

Week 9

Day 2

Squats 5x5 at 297 lbs

Front squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Walking lunges 3x8 steps on each leg at 132 lbs 

GHRS 3x8 at 44 lbs

Biceps 3x8 at 52.8 lbs each biceps with dumbells

Abdos 3x20 unweighted


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 12, 2009)

Day 3

Weighted chins 5x5 weighted at 33 lbs

Unweighted chins 3x8

hammerstrength pulldowns 3x12 at 60.5 lbs

NO Power cleans and Olympic bar corner press because of a pain in my right shoulder

clean-and-press 3X5 at 70.4 lbs each arm

Arnold press 3X8 at 39.68 lbs each dumbbell

lateral raises - 3x8 at 31 lbs each dumbbell

Abs bodyweight 3X20


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 13, 2009)

Day 5

Arghhhhhhhhh Deadlift was so harddddddddddd!!!!

Anyway I think I just have reached my weight goal tonight!

Deadlift 5x5 at 286 lbs

GHR 3x8 at 44 lbs

Leg curl 3x12 at 220 lbs

Front Squat 3x8 at 176 lbs

Dips 3x8 (Bodyweight)

Close grip Barbell bench 3x8 at 132 lbs

Abdominos 3x20( Bodyweight)


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 16, 2009)

End Of This Post!!!!! Weight Goal Hit!!!!! 105 Kilograms!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Next Adventure ----- The Cuuuuuuuuuuut-------


----------



## suprfast (Nov 30, 2009)

I recall this thread now, you are on the BGB too.  Nice whitie tighties
kris


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2009)

lol they are nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

